# Change audio track via USB?



## dcplaya (Jun 9, 2011)

Is there a way to skip or reverse a playing song via USB only? I want to send a command from a Arduino to Android that will change the audio track. I also want to change the volume. Is there any way to do this without creating a custom app to receive the commands?


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Your going to need an app to receive the commands and execute the desired function on the system I don't know of a shell command to switch tracks or adjust volume.


----------

